# IBS is ruining my life.



## Tchaaa (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey all, just looking for any advice really, as I've been diagnosed with IBS and it's starting to take it's toll on my life.I'll start with the backstory.Over christmas I found myself unable to eat, every time I tried my body tried to force against it and I'd feel like I was going to be sick even though throughout the entire period no vomiting occured. This eventually lead to me being hospitalised and they first assumed it was appendicitis, so on christmas morning whilst my family and friends where all tucking into christmas dinner and presents, I was on the operating table having my appendix removed. When I didn't seem to be recovering from my symptoms, and the tests on the appendix they'd taken out from me came back negative they where a bit stumped and discharged me, sending me off to my GP. From there, I was told I probably had gastritis due to the lack of food that i'd suffered over previous weeks. I was put on some anti-acid pills and sent on my way. These seemed to make life a bit more possible as I could eat and leave the house again, but it didn't fix the problem fully so once I'd followed the course of those it was back to the GP, who finally said I probably have IBS. He gave me some paperwork about it and some pills to try and help it (Colofac MR) and was again sent on my way. The pills only seem to make a difference on random days that are often in between, and I have good days that, whilst not feeling perfect, don't feel so bad. It's when the bad days come that I've started to loose the will to live. On several occasions now I've had to cancel on my friends or take time off college because the bloating/cramps/nausea I feel coming from my stomach/gut are so bad that I can't carry on and I feel so bad about it. Before I had to take some time off to properly recover from the surgery I had 100% attendance at college which has since gone down the pan. And I feel so so guilty about cancelling on my friends as I love spending time with them and having to cancel because my insides are routinely acting up is really getting to me. Is there anything anyone could suggest as to how I could go about feeling more 'normal' again? I'm 18 and if it's going to be like this for the rest of my life I don't know how on earth I'm going to cope. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

You might want to talk to your doctor about trying one of the antidepressant therapies for IBS...I started using Imipramine @ a very low dose and it seems to be helping. Some ppl say that antibiotics have helped them Rifaximin seems to be the one they are using. I know that Imipramine and other tricyclic antidepressants also have anticholinergic effects so they seem to be very effective in treating IBS. I'm so sorry that you are feeling so down. Have yu tried using any probiotics? I drink a lot of chamomille tea also it has antispasmotic effects and it helps you stay calm. Hope you feel better soon...I know it's hard but try not to get discouraged or anxious because this only makes symptoms a lot worse. Let me now how you are getting on from time to time ((HUGS))


----------



## nilobaby (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm sorry you're feeling so down, I can totally relate, having recently been diagnosed myself - you're not alone!! I was diagnosed with IBS-C last summer and I'm working out what my trigger foods are, and how I can prevent an attack or lessen its effects if it does happen. I completely sympathise with the "IBS is ruining my life" mentality - especially as regards social life. My friends and I love to go out to eat and most family occasions centre around food and it just feels like a minefield at the moment - kind of like I'm playing Russian Roulette with my stomach every time I put something in my mouth!!I agree with Cheryl1964 that chamomile tea has a soothing effect - and I also drink a lot of ginger tea, which has many stomach settling qualities, it helps to relieve pain and nausea. My doctor recommended other holistic remedies such as ginger capsules, vitamin C capsules and magnesium (although my understanding is whether or not these help you will depend on the form of IBS you have). Even something as simple as a hot water bottle on the abdomen can ease my symptoms temporarily - although everyone is different I guess, which is what makes IBS treatment such a pain, cos nobody seems to be able to offer any concrete advice You're definitely not alone in having your bad days with it...I'm going through a pretty rough patch with it myself at the moment, what with Uni exams coming up soon and everything - I can totally sympathise! Hope you feel better soon, and I hope some of these suggestions help a bit!


----------

